# Tisch Asia/Singapore Questions



## Antoinette (May 12, 2008)

Hey, I thought I would start a more general thread about Tisch Asia. 

I just found out that I have been accepted into Tisch Asia's Dramatic Writing program after bring on the waitlist for NYC and, of course, I have lots and lots of questions. Hopefully, there will be other people who have questions and maybe even some who have answers.  

Some questions to begin with: 
How is the apartment search going for people? Is it easy to find really affordable apartments/studios/common rooms in Singapore?

How are the classes? I heard they had some trouble finding faculty last year.  

I'm from NYC, I'm accustomed to a multicultural environment and I hear that Singapore is somewhat similar, BUT how is the vibe towards Americans and minorities over there?


----------



## luverbouy (May 12, 2008)

Good questions Antoinette. I'll be curious for replies.  If you are in NYC, I would suggest meeting with the department Chair and having all your academic related questions answered.

I am about to send in my deposit!!!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 13, 2008)

Hey Antoinette,

I'm originally from NYC (Born and raised in Brooklyn) was planning on attending the MFA Production program in Singapore.

Since then, I was accepted into the Directing program @ AFI and have opted for that.  However, I did tons of research on the Singapore program, and if I didn't get into AFI, I would have without a doubt went to Singapore.

It's a great city, very much like NYC in terms of the different ethnicities, and since it is a new program, you will be given extra attention and can make a name for yourself while you are out there.

I highly recommend it, and I honestly feel you won't be dissapointed if you attend.  You'll be exposed to such a new world and grow as an artist.

Best,

Bandar


----------



## luverbouy (May 28, 2008)

Hello,
I've received more information (receipt of deposit, and financial aid packet) but where are the discussion groups or the housing board for admitted grad students going to TSOA-Asia?  Looking to connect with others who going.

kl1077@nyu.edu


----------



## Daniel G (May 29, 2008)

Hello,
I'm not going to Tisch Asia. I'm going to USC. But I am partly Singaporean, lived there for many years, return frequently, and know quite a few people in the film/media industry there.

To answer some of your questions Antoinette...

Singapore is extremely multicultural and there is a massive expatriate community there. These days I'd say Americans are treated better there than in most of the West.

Living costs are relatively cheaper than the States with the exception of property and cars. Public transport (busses, metro and taxis) are all pretty damn good and reasonably cheap - though rising with GDP.

Around the city, rental has been exploding for the last few years. Expect NYC prices and higher, unless Tisch is arranging accommodation for you. As an expat you would want to live closer to SG city, so living in the outskirts is not very ideal. Best to get a group of students together and find a three bedroom condo. I would say pretty much all of you will not buy a car. The road tax is the highest in the world, and at the same time, re-sell value is dismal, because cars over 10-years-old are virtually forbidden.

SG is probably one of the most advanced cities in the world. It has one of the highest GDPs per capita. Crime is extremely low, but then so is free-speech. Nightlife is the best in Asia (if that's your thing) but pricey. It does have a small film/TV scene, however very unprofitable, and 90% terrible (you'll understand when you watch local TV). It does however have a very big advertising scene, being the hub of Asia. Most young expats you meet will be in finance, media or advertising.

In my opinion, Singapore is not a student friendly city. The art scene sucks. There are few cinemas that will play independents (though more now than before). There is very limited creative culture for those not in the know. It's not out in the open as it is in NYC. Ironically, the government is trying to change this, however very superficially. A part of that change is placing Tisch Asia there and other well known creative brands, eg. Lucasart.

You'll definitely find Singapore an interesting place. At the end of the day, you're going because you see some sort of significance in Asia. Singapore is a huge part of the rise of Asia, second to going to China itself. And from SG you can jump all over the continent.

Hope this is somewhat useful. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate. I have an apartment there and return 3 times a year and will be back before moving to LA this Aug. I'll do my best to fill you in. And I hope it all goes well with TISCH.


----------



## Antoinette (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Bandar and Daniel - very helpful comments. And good question luverbouy. I feel like everyone is nice at Tisch, but they are not helping us out as much as they should. I haven't even gotten my fin aid packet yet despite calling a million times. 

Hopefully, they will be more helpful nearer to my departure date.


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Jun 19, 2008)

luverboy & others, most of our discussions, I think, happen over facebook.  Look up Tisch Asia on facebook and you'll find a number of pages, and basically all of the students.  Anyone should feel free contacting any of us with questions.  I'm sorry to hear the school hasn't been more helpful.  

Antoinette, it really helps to do your housing search IN Singapore.  The way most people did it last year (and the way I did it) is they made arrangements to stay at a hostel for a week or two and then carried out their apartment search in person.  NYU should (eventually) give you a realty agent contact list, and you should also use the Straights Times newspaper.  You'll have to use an agent -- and anyone you contact on your own using the newspaper will turn out to be an agent.  Agents will often pick you up and drive you around showing you places that meet your needs and price range -- or they will laugh at you (seriously, in your face) if your price range is too low.

Housing is expensive in Singapore.  The person here who suggested sharing with two other students is absolutely correct.  If you do this, you can end up with a room around US$600/mo on the lower end.  US$800/mo is more typical, I think.  A decent 1BR or studio apartment is going to cost you a lot more and be more difficult to find.  

But, look, everything changes so quickly in Singapore -- partly you just have to get there, assess the situation, be confident you can handle whatever situation you find, team up with other students, and go at it.  A few things I think I can promise you -- and any new students -- A) if we figured it out, trust me, anyone can, and B) other students will help you.  I'll be there, in the same boat, b/c I gave up my old apartment when the year ended.  

I hope this helps a little.  Please, anyone, let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## R. Nelson (Jun 19, 2008)

I've made arrangements at a Hostel for two weeks, (I'm coming in August 10th) but I'm concerned about storage if I'm not satisfied with the security. Are there any facilities in Singapore I can arrange to store some of my stuff in?


----------



## Suzako (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi.  I'm bumping this thread.  I'm considering applying to NYU-Singapore for an MFA in Screenwriting and I was wondering if any current students could tell me what their experience has been like.

Additionally, I have heard of people being waitlisted from NYU-New York and then accepted into NYU-Singapore.  Is this very common?  Has this happened to anyone who has then gone to Singapore?


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been on here since the 2006-2007 application season, which was Singapore's inaugural year, and yes, it did seem like many who were rejected or waitlisted for NYU were then offered NYU-Singapore.

It seems like the ones who went love it, though.

Good luck!


----------

